# Suggestion: Convertible Subforum



## holydiver (Jun 9, 2004)

I was wondering if we could start a convertible subforum for those with 240SX SE Convertibles. Before I obtained the convertible service suppliments, I was way in the dark, and there are probably users out there who need the same help I needed a few months ago. The convertible is similar to the coupe, but the back half is somewhat different. Not to mention that the top goes down to expose my dark hair to the awesome San Diego sunlight... :thumbup:


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

How is the back half different? Apart from exterior panels the subframe is the same.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

The only difference I noticed when working on a convertable was getting to the top of the rear struts. There are other issues such as convertable maintainence roof leaks etc, but I don't think it deserves its own forum. It's still an s13... a horrible s13 IMO at that.. but still an s13. If you have anything to ask just start a new thread in the S13... or better yet search.


----------



## holydiver (Jun 9, 2004)

Joel said:


> How is the back half different? Apart from exterior panels the subframe is the same.


Different than the coupe:

Windshield header trim (where the motorized top meets the top of the windshield)
Dome Lights
Weatherstrips and retainers
Quarter power windows (one of these stopped working) and Quarter panels
The Convertible Top
Related Electrical Modifications
Trunk is smaller

I've seen the Fastback and coupe versions, and I have seen the differences. If a subforum was created, it can serve the purpose of addressing the convertible issues. A lot of the convertible is the same, but if it comes down to it, I would at the very least like to create a thread and have it turned into a sticky. And there I would share the info that I know, and other convertible drivers would be able to help me as well as me helping them. Your call, guys.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I'm thinking your pretty much the only one here with a convertable. The car is still an S13 chassis.... so I'm thinking no. I'll PM a super MOD about it though.

edit:

PM was sent.


----------



## holydiver (Jun 9, 2004)

Still, and I hate to be painfully persistant, I did a search, and found that if very few people on this forum have convertibles, then how does everybody else claim to know that the only year was '94 for them? Mine was put together in March 1992. On the title, it was first sold a month afterwards in San Diego County, California. And only about 3 or 4 threads are existant on this forum that are mainly about the convertibles, half of which I started.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

> And only about 3 or 4 threads are existant on this forum that are mainly about the convertibles, half of which I started.


You've started 1 thread that is specific to the convertable other than this one. 



> I did a search, and found that if very few people on this forum have convertibles


If you know that very few people on here have one then I don't get why you have this big push to have your own sub forum. Do you want to talk to yourself to raise your post count? I don't understand your reasoning. Most answers can be found by spending a few dollars and buying a factory service manual from nissan for the 240sx convertable.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Also remember that there where less than 2000 S13 Convertables made......In terms of numbers, we would be better off haveing a section on RB S13's......


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

holydiver said:


> Still, and I hate to be painfully persistant, I did a search, and found that if very few people on this forum have convertibles, then how does everybody else claim to know that the only year was '94 for them?


I think you should search a bit harder - that bit of net scuttlebut was put to rest long ago.


----------



## holydiver (Jun 9, 2004)

forget it

i just remembered that most of you don't really like the convertible version anyways. no use in asking that question here. wait another 10 or 20 years and when it's fully restored everyone will wonder how I got such a rare car...


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

holydiver said:


> I was wondering if we could start a convertible subforum for those with 240SX SE Convertibles. Before I obtained the convertible service suppliments, I was way in the dark, and there are probably users out there who need the same help I needed a few months ago. The convertible is similar to the coupe, but the back half is somewhat different. Not to mention that the top goes down to expose my dark hair to the awesome San Diego sunlight... :thumbup:


There is simply not enough need to justify adding another S13 forum.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

holydiver said:


> forget it
> 
> i just remembered that most of you don't really like the convertible version anyways. no use in asking that question here. wait another 10 or 20 years and when it's fully restored everyone will wonder how I got such a rare car...


no i love the vert!
you want rare? try finding a good condition JDM one!

what are your plans for yours?


----------



## holydiver (Jun 9, 2004)

Joel said:


> no i love the vert!
> you want rare? try finding a good condition JDM one!
> 
> what are your plans for yours?


Well, I plan to keep it mostly stock. Swap transmission to 5 or 6 speed, put in SR20DET or RB26DETT (if at all possible as I am in the learning process), better fuel pump, but otherwise restoring it cosmetically. I do, however need a second car, so I'm looking at getting a Sentra. They only made less than 500 of the 1992 model of the 240 convertible. I plan to use this car as the occasional use car.


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

lol.. "sr20det or rb26dett??!!!!"


----------

